# Steel In Motion, This Is The South!



## DonChristie (May 15, 2016)

Steel in Motion is a yearly thing they do down here in the South. Car show, swap and drag racing! It was cooler than sliced bread!


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2016)

Some racing pics!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2016)

thanks so much for the great pictures brings back a lot of memorys when i use to race .my body is still running his prefect after 40 years he still does wheel stands !!!!! and the whizzers and bikes and scotters and all the cars  just made my day  from bicycle larry


----------

